# كيف تتعامل مع السيور للسيارات



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

للسيور أهمية كبيرة، وهي تلك الأجزاء المطاطية التي تنقل الحركة بين أجزاء ميكانيكية معينة في السيارة. 

ورغم أن السيور ليست من المكونات غالية الثمن في السيارة، فإن الاهتمام بها والحفاظ على كفاءتها واستبدالها عند انتهاء عمرها الافتراضي يجنب السيارة مشكلات عدة. 
وأهم نوعين من السيور هما سير الميقاتي (الكاتينة) وسير المولد الكهربائي (الدينامو) وهما موجودان في كل أنواع السيارات تقريباً على مختلف أنواعها القديمة والحديثة. في حين أن سير عجلة القيادة التي تعمل بالطاقة (باور ستيرنج) وسير جهاز التكييف لا يوجدان إلا في بعض الأنواع القديمة وكل الطرز الحديثة.
والحقيقة أن سيري الميقاتي والمولد لهما أهمية قصوى ويحتاجان إلى عناية خاصة، لتفادي أعطال كبيرة يمكن أن تحدث للسيارة أثناء قيادتها خاصة وأن تلف أي منهما فجأة أثناء القيادة يمكن أن يؤدي إلى أضرار كبيرة في المحرك لذلك فالنصيحة الذهبية هي ضرورة الالتزام ببيانات التشغيل المرفقة مع هذه السيور، وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالعمر الافتراضي لهما، واستبدالهما قبل انتهاء عمرهما الافتراضي بفترة وليس الانتظار حتى انتهاء العمر الافتراضي بالفعل لأن الخسارة البسيطة الناتجة عن فقدان كيلومترات عدة مثلاً من عمر تشغيل هذه السيور لا تقارن بالخسائر الكبيرة التي يمكن أن تحدث في حالة تلف السير بشكل مفاجئ. 

عمر افتراضي

وبالنسبة لسير الميقاتي فإن عمره الافتراضي يتحدد بعدد من الكيلومترات تحددها الشركة المنتجة فهناك أنواع عمرها الافتراضي 60 ألف كيلومتر، وهناك أنواع عمرها 40 ألف كيلومتر، وأخرى عمرها 100 ألف كيلومتر، وهي غالباً ما ترتبط بطراز السيارةورغم ذلك فالعمر الافتراضي (النظري) ليس العامل الوحيد المحدد لكفاءة وصلاحية السيور، لأن سوء الاستخدام وتعريضها للظروف الجوية السيئة مثل الشمس الساخنة والأمطار وغير ذلك يؤثر على العمر الافتراضي للسيور. 
وتأتي أهمية سير الميقاتي في أنه يتولى تنظيم توقيتات الحركة بين الأجزاء الميكانيكية المختلفة داخل المحرك نفسه مثل (البساتم) و(الصبابات) وبالتالي توقيتات صبابات الشحن بالوقود والعادم مما يعني ضبط أداء واتزان المحرك. 

المرونة مهمة 
أما بالنسبة لأهمية سير المولد فتأتي من أنه ينقل الحركة من المحرك إلى المولد الذي يتولى إعادة شحن البطارية بالطاقة من خلال تحويل الطاقة الحركية التي تصله عبر السير من المحرك إلى طاقة كهربائية يتم شحن البطارية بها. وفي حالة تلف السير يتوقف المولد عن العمل وبالتالي تنفد الطاقة الكهربائية في البطارية وتتوقف بعض المكونات الرئيسة التي تعمل بالكهرباء عن العمل فجأة مثل مروحة التبريد ومضخة المياه، وهو ما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع كبير في درجة حرارة المحرك وربما تلفه نهائيا.وعند تغيير هذه السيور يجب الالتزام بالأنواع التي تحددها الشركة المنتجة للسيارة. فرغم وجود بعض الأنواع التي قد تكون أقل ثمناً، فإن أهمية دور السيور في الحفاظ على كفاءة أجزاء السيارة المهمة وانخفاض سعرها بشكل عام يجعل من المخاطرة وشراء سيور غير معتمدة أمر غير حكيم. 

أما عند الشراء فيجب مراجعة السير للتأكد من كفاءته خصوصاً وأن السيور هي عبار عن حلقة من المطاط من أكثر المكونات التي تتأثر سلبيا بظروف التخزين السيئة. وأبرز مؤشرات تلف السير أو عدم صلاحيتها وجود تشققات على السطح الخارجي أو فقدان للمرونة بالدرجة المتعارف عليها.ولا يجب التورط في شراء سيور لا تتمتع بالحد الأقصى من الكفاءة والصلاحية، لأن وجود أي تلف فيها يعني انخفاض عمرها الافتراضي مع ما يترتب على ذلك من مشكلات في المستقبل 

وأخيرا يجب تسجيل توقيت تغيير السيور بالكيلومترات حتى يتم معرفة موعد تغييرها مستقبلاً من خلال حساب عمرها الافتراضي بالكيلومترات
منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل:1::1::1:


----------



## ابن العميد (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## ashigalhoor (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خيرويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننن


----------



## طارق بويرق (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## طارق بويرق (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## مهندس مصر (29 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

